# Long Tube Sticking Out of Female Dubia's Behind



## sweetmisery (Nov 27, 2007)

What is it? Sorry its my first time having them. Is this an eggsac? And if so, aint they live bearers? What else could it be? 

Anyway it sticked out like half an inch or more earlier but now seem to went back inside its butt.


----------



## Mina (Nov 27, 2007)

Nothing to worry about.  Yes they are live bearers, but they do produce eggcases which is what you saw.  They make them, then let them out of ther bodies then take them back in.   I don't know how to explain it better than that.  Your dubia is fine, it will have babies soon.


----------



## sweetmisery (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh so its assured its preggy? THANKS! WOOT!


----------



## Chrysopid (Nov 27, 2007)

Congrats!! Is it time for a celebration?


----------



## sweetmisery (Nov 27, 2007)

LOL! When the babies are out. Ill tell you guys! Its just that crickets are really unpleasant as feeders; and dubias as I researched and read, are hardy and easier to keep. Doesnt stink too.

How long should I expect it to have nymphs though?


----------



## Mina (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not sure.  My dubias have bred really quickly for me.  I saw a really noticeable increase in numbers in a short time.  My T's just love them.  I keep B. dubia and B. latteralis as feeders.  The dubias are bigger, and the latteralis are smaller and faster.  I feed depending on the T.  My fast T's, H. mac juvie, P. regalis juvie, OBT juvie, I give some of each.  The big T's get the dubias, smaller older T's get small dubias and young fast juvies get latteralis.
You will love them, they are great.  Very little smell, breed fast, will eat anything, and T's love them.


----------



## sweetmisery (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I just started with 10 cuz here its expensive. $2 a piece. You think its enough to start a colony in a year?


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 27, 2007)

_Blaptica dubia_ is oviviviparous.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Nov 27, 2007)

*yep*

i started with 25 less than a year ago and am overrun now.
lateralis stink chance of infestation and they are kinda a pain in the butt with the humidity stick to dubia.ten should do you fine.just will take longer.
Andy


----------



## Ted (Nov 27, 2007)

sweetmisery said:


> Long Tube Sticking Out of Female Dubia's Behind QUOTE]eh..my grandmother had one of those.
> but we never asked her about it..didnt want to alarm her.


----------



## Fingolfin (Nov 27, 2007)

Uh... sort of same question.... the last two bigger dubia females my t's have eaten, have had something coming out of the butt when being eaten. It almost looks like a bit more of an orange colored meal worm.... I'll take a pic if I can, but it would be reassuring to know if its just an egg casing or something...


----------



## Xaranx (Nov 28, 2007)

I saw the same thing on a dead female I saw in a friends enclosure, nothing to worry about, just the egg sac being squeezed out.


----------



## arrowhd (Nov 28, 2007)

I started my B. dubia colony these summer.  The first time I saw a female with a protruding egg case it freaked me out.  Very odd looking.


----------



## sweetmisery (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah... lol. Mine got a shape of a d---.


----------



## arachnocat (Nov 28, 2007)

Why do they suck the ooth back into their bodies? Do they reabsorb it or just discard it eventually?


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 28, 2007)

arachnocat said:


> Why do they suck the ooth back into their bodies? Do they reabsorb it or just discard it eventually?


I think that the reason may be to keep the ooth from drying out, being expose to any fungus/mold and things that may want to eat it.


----------



## arachnocat (Nov 28, 2007)

Do they discard the ones that have hatched out though?


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 28, 2007)

yea, when they give birth, then all the babies eat them.  sometime even the larger nymphs will come over and eat it before the little ones get some.


----------



## Cyris69 (Dec 2, 2007)

I started out with 100 nymphs now after 3 months or so i have mostly adults with a large female to less male ratio but no babies. I was wondering what that thing was i though it was an egg case so i asked a while back for those who are curious what is been talked about here.


----------



## Rochelle (Dec 5, 2007)

It takes 3-5 months to 'gestate' the oothecea...the female will protrude the case - let it harden - then retract it for a short time longer. You will see 'live' births in numbers of 20-50 with each 'birth'....
Also: we have found that most often if the oothecea is misshapen as she is drying it.....like a 'c' or a 'd' it will not be hatched.


----------



## james (Dec 5, 2007)

*dubia*

Your must have your temps off or something because the from mating to live berth doesn't take nearly 3-5 months. The females extend the oothica out and rotate it 180 degress and then pull it back in. There body is the incubator and they rotate the babies just like spiders rotate egg sacks. I started selling dubia so many years ago and they are now the most popular feeder roach on the market. I have had over 100 different species of roaches throughout the years and even now have several species nobody in the US has ever seen before. There is still much to learn but guys like Orin have led much of the research. On average I have anywhere between 25,000-100,000 dubia and have seen all shapes and sizes. Nutrition can affect there look, temp can, and I'm sure other factors. I keep mine at 80F nearly all the time and the breed like crazy.

Most people don't realize that lateralis came over on military cargo. I had friends that collected them in parts of Arizona next to a base. This roach has quickly become a replacement to lobsters for many people. I have had them for years know and had many escape (in the early days before better containers) their container but never my room. They like most roaches seem to head for the closest source of water and usually will die of drowning. Now in warmer states like Texas, Florida, etc lateralis could be a real problem. You really must keep them  with some climbing agent and a solid vented lid. Hissers are the real interesting one. They come from a very warm climate, but can withstand very cold temp. I have had one alive in my garage for over a year with temp sometimes dropping in the 20's. These suckers are very hardy and although they can't reproduce in these temps they can survive.
James


----------



## Rochelle (Dec 5, 2007)

We keep our dubia at 89' for breeding temps...and though we don't keep 100,00...(we only have a FEW thousand) we do watch them several times a day..every day....
I'll bow to your greater years of expertise on this and not fuss about it. 
Please tell us all....
:worship:


----------



## sweetmisery (Dec 6, 2007)

Guys, that long tube is now detached from the body. I think she detached it... is this a "miscarriage"?


----------



## james (Dec 6, 2007)

*tubage*

Yes, typically if birth is proper the tube is broken open and 99.9% eaten. If there is a full tube it was abandoned. This can happen from diet or stress. make sure to give plenty of egg flat space. I really like to use apples and carrot in their diet along with a dry food.
James


----------



## arachnocat (Dec 6, 2007)

Also be very gentle when moving the egg crates to take roaches out. Females can get stressed very easily by movement and abort the eggcase. When I moved my roaches to a new container lots of females aborted. It didn't seem to slow down roach production though and I had lots of babies in no time after the move. 
For some reason I have tons of female roaches and am really short on males. Anyone else have that happen? I was wondering if temperature or diet caused more females than males to be born.


----------



## sweetmisery (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh darn. THANKS FOR THE ADVICE THOUGH GUYS!

Anyway how soon after will they mate again? Or do they do so like rabbits?


----------



## Rochelle (Dec 6, 2007)

yes......bunnies....


----------



## Black Widow88 (Dec 7, 2007)

sweetmisery said:


> Yeah... lol. Mine got a shape of a d---.


 You mean like the entire thing or just....just the....long....Ok I think I'm going to stop now I don't want puke.

That's amazing though. I thought that they just layed eggs and I didn't know that they gave birth to live young. Awesome! Please tell as to why the suck the ootheca back up. That to me is both interesting and disturbing. LOL! I want answers pretty please.

Thankies and I look forward to reading them! This makes goo material for my Insect Blog since I haven't updated it in a few days. I've fill ins to do too so again thanks! 

Black Widow88


----------



## Stylopidae (Dec 7, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ovivipary


----------



## Black Widow88 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks.

Black Widow88


----------



## rm90 (May 24, 2008)

I got Dubia a few months ago and today I saw my first Dubia with something like that sticking out of its rear. Does this mean that my dubia is pregnant? I have never bred them before. If its pregnant and has this tube, how long do you think before the babies will be here????


----------

